
As the Arctic heats up, what’s in store for its food webs? - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/as-the-arctic-heats-up-whats-in-store-for-its-food-webs/
======
smackay
Limited scientific resources means our ability to map change is extremely
limited. As a result we cannot easily tell if changes in one area are
replicated elsewhere which is clearly cause for concern or simply that things
have shifted locally but globally things are pretty much the same.

Clearly, more research is always needed, however our inability to get the big
picture when it comes to changes in species distribution etc. is hampering
decision making and creating fear, uncertainty and doubt which can be
exploited (not taking sides here).

More (marine) robots, more satellites, more expeditions, more effort in large
scale mapping is needed to make sure we can see the forest for the trees.
Sadly, this needs more boots on the ground and a lot more money.

